# Smyrna, Ga



## T D

Don't forget the Atlanta Show on June 11





 Smyrna, GA	41st Annual Atlanta Bottle & Pottery Show & Sale Sat. 9am-4pm, early buyers 6am. At the Smyrna Community Center, 200 Village Green Circle, Smyrna, GA. Info: Jack Hewitt, 1765 Potomac Court, Lawrenceville, GA 30243. PH: (770) 963-0220, or John Joiner, PH: (770) 502-9565, Email: propjj@bellsouth.net


----------

